# My current HT Setup



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Front Projector -Panasonic 900	
DVD Player -Oppo 970HD
Receiver -AV123 EMO UL/LPA1 Amp
Main Speakers -AV123 RS750 SE
Center Speaker -AV123 RSC200
Rear Speakers -AV123 Elt DPA
Subwoofers -DIY GRResearch SW-12A and PR-12A
Screen -92" DIY Behr Silverscreen


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

HI,

I was interested in the Emo equipment? I've never heard of them but after checking their web site, they have some great pieces. The LPA-1 amp looks like a deal.

Any feed back about the equipment would be great.


----------

